# Waitlisted: What to do?



## elisabee (Apr 20, 2007)

I got placed on the waitlist to USC MFA Screenwriting program. I don't know what to do. I'm going crazy because its been suggested that I should try and speak to someone at the school about being waitlisted. Does anyone know if this is a good idea or if it might come off as pushy. I don't want to ruin my chances. The decision letter said I'd be notified after May 1 if there is a position open for me. 

I'd really appreciate some advice.


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 20, 2007)

Elisabee,

I got waitlisted for AFI screenwriting and have just now finished writing letters to the faculty members who interviewed me.  Don't think it's pushy to get in contact with them (of course, it depends on what you exactly say to them).  You've worked this hard to get so close, that you need to show them how serious you are and that if space opens up in the class that you want off the waitlist.  I would write a letter reasserting your desire to study in their program.


----------



## elisabee (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks! I guess I'll get cracking on that letter. Good luck with AFI.


----------



## REDking (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes definitly write a letter or make contact simply thanking them for the opportunity! You'll at least put your name back on the radar and if all things are equal it might put you over the top!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 21, 2007)

I was also waitlisted for USC Screenwriting.

I chose to go to UCLA instead.


----------



## manofaction (Jul 14, 2007)

I am currently waitlisted at Chapman University grad. Would really like to get in. What do you figure my chances are if im at the top of the list?


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 15, 2007)

Slevin got into USC off the waitlist a couple weeks ago, and I got in mid-May.

I know my class roster (Screenwriting) is closed, and I don't know a thing about Chapman, but at this late date, I would think chances of a bump are slim.

But hey, write/call, and see what happens.

Best of luck!


----------

